# Flashlight Museum (Minnesota) has expanded!



## avusblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Those of you in & near the Minneapolis / Saint Paul area may be aware of The Flashlight Museum, a great place to visit in our northern suburbs. They have an impressive collection of vintage as well as newer lights. All of them are also cataloged on their website. The museum is maintained by the folks who run a commercial lighting business called Service Lighting. 

I received a message today from Paul McLellan who runs the business and is the keeper of the museum. Paul is a real enthusiast and a very nice guy. He mentioned to me that they have recently moved their business to Maple Grove (a suburb of Minneapolis) and expanded their museum space to 300 dedicated square feet! I'm looking forward to stopping by again to see what's new and check out the new digs. 

If you are in the Twin Cities it is definitely worth touching base with Paul and paying them a visit. 

Just wanted to pass it along.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Wits' End (Aug 4, 2005)

Dave, Did you see the post about the TV report on them?
I really don't want to go to 'The Cities' but Maple Grove is north side, isn't it? 35W?


----------



## avusblue (Aug 4, 2005)

I hadn't seen that -- thanks for pointing it out. Paul did say that there is a pending piece about them coming on KARE 11 news in the twin cities. And yes, Maple Grove is on the northwest fringes of the metro area, out on 94 heading towards St. Cloud. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 4, 2005)

I am going to Minneapolis this weekend. My fiance grew up in MN and she is giving me a tour of her old stomping grounds. Maybe I can convince her to add the museum to the tour.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for posting the info Dave. Yes, we have expanded at an incredible rate... We have 1,200 lights online and are adding about 50 a day. They keep pouring in from all over the world. 

We actually have some plans of using some space that one of our tenants is using. Their lease expires in a couple years, and there is 3,000 sq. ft. of beautiful office space facing the road. This would be a perfect fit for our museum. 

The media involvement lately has been incredible. We had two local cable spots, and the upcoming NBC Extra in a few weeks. click for website

Our lights will be featured on the History Channel, and we were in the March, 2005 issue of This Old House. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Keep checking back at our website - lots of neat flashlights to be added soon. We have about 800 to still put online. Thankfully we were able to hire someone full-time to assist in getting them listed.

-Paul


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 5, 2005)

Great museum, I am to far away to go there, but I will keep checking the website


----------

